# Navy CO Loses Her Command



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2010)

The CO of a US Navy ship looses her command because of mistreating and berating the crew. More info
here:

Navy Captain Assaulted Crew, Report Says

Charles


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Guess being an a$$hole knows know gender!


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 11, 2010)

I read that the sailor who was ordered into timeout was a chief ...... definatly not a thing to do!

As for her profanity; it wasnt so much her using it; it was the way she used it was not what you would expect from a senior officer.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2010)

Glad to see that she's back on the beach....

If u dont respect ur crew, ur crew wont respect u, its that simple..


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 11, 2010)

I wonder if she found out who stole the strawberries.


----------



## Glider (Mar 11, 2010)

What an idiot, male or femail. Also where was the No1 while all this was going on.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 11, 2010)

No one gender corners the market on stupidity!

Thankfully her career is done!

TO


----------



## Torch (Mar 11, 2010)

Funny I just saw that movie with Bogey. She sounds like a real winner. Definitly book material.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 11, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I wonder if she found out who stole the strawberries.



8)


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 11, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I wonder if she found out who stole the strawberries.



LMFAO


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 12, 2010)

Male or female, if you're a lousy CO, it'll bite your ass in the end.
Sounds like she should've been beached a long time ago. Better late than never.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 12, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I wonder if she found out who stole the strawberries.









It was still a cool Bogart flick though.


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Mar 12, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I wonder if she found out who stole the strawberries.



best frickin laugh I've had in months!!!!

Should we send her a palm tree?


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 13, 2010)

> Should we send her a palm tree?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2010)

What a bitch! Nothing more to say. She deserves to be relieved of command. I had a shitty CO one time (we called him the "Evil Bob Saget" because of the way he looked), but he never would have gotten away with doing **** like that.

It may seem trivial what she did, but if you treat your crew, company, squadron, etc. like that, they will not respect you and it will destroy the readiness of the unit.


----------



## Glider (Mar 15, 2010)

Totally agree. Its common in the Navy to refer to a ship as a Happy ship or an unhappy ship, its all down to the little things that you don't see in the specs. You can bet your last penny that a Happy ship is a far more effective ship and hers was a seriously unhappy ship.

I read that on a previous ship she screamed and swore at an RN Navigating officer as she thought that had had run the ship aground, when all that happened was that the ship came out of protected waters into choopy waters and shuddered for a second as the motion changed.

Can anyone guess how she would have reacted if it had been a real emergency?


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 17, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What a bitch! Nothing more to say. She deserves to be relieved of command. I had a shitty CO one time (we called him the "Evil Bob Saget" because of the way he looked), but he never would have gotten away with doing **** like that.
> 
> It may seem trivial what she did, but if you treat your crew, company, squadron, etc. like that, they will not respect you and it will destroy the readiness of the unit.



Amen to that...been on both kinds of boats before, and there is a very big difference between the two. Heh. Also applies to the civilian world, too.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 17, 2010)

Drag race was no big deal. Happens plenty. But pissing on your crew, real bad for morale. Dumb move. 

Not the first psycho who ran a ship and not the last. Really, once you get past the gender, it's not a big deal. Just a loser who the Navy fired.


----------



## FlexiBull (Mar 17, 2010)

"The higher the monkey climbs the tree, the more of an ass she lets us see"


----------



## timshatz (Mar 17, 2010)

Glider said:


> Can anyone guess how she would have reacted if it had been a real emergency?



Like Gilligan.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 17, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I wonder if she found out who stole the strawberries.



I've been racking my braincell all day trying to remember the name of that movie....I'm pretty sure I've seen it (same one where he sends the ship in a circle while reaming out a sailor with an untucked shirt, and cuts the tow-cable for the divebomb target?), but can't for the life of me remember the name! ITS DRIVING ME FRIKKIN NUTS!!!


ETA: Sweet release! Checked Bogy on IMDB, its "The Caine Mutiny"!!! I'll be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 17, 2010)

Rabidalien; Have you seen this movie?

*"Mister Roberts"*

Mister Roberts (1955 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## renrich (Mar 18, 2010)

Wonder if she carried ball bearings to roll around between her fingers? Sounds a little like she was trying to cpmpensate for her gender.


----------



## Demetrious (Mar 18, 2010)

Glider said:


> I read that on a previous ship she screamed and swore at an RN Navigating officer as she thought that had had run the ship aground, when all that happened was that the ship came out of protected waters into choopy waters and shuddered for a second as the motion changed.



No. She actually trashed the props.

What happened was, they were still steaming out of harbor, and she turned to her bridge crew and told them to "get us the f*** out of here" and promptly ordered 30 knots of speed- while still in the harbor. Well, you know what happens of you floor the gas on a dragster- the same thing happened with the ship; the stern of the ship dipped as the power hit the screws, and since they were still in the harbor, the screws actually hit the bottom and at least one of them was shattered. 

At this point, she began screaming at the Royal Navy navigator, and physically assaulting him ("DID YOU RUN MY F****** SHIP AGROUND") and her own crew on the fantail broke out into cheers, because they realized their captain had just trashed the screws of a warship by being a giant idiot, and they naturally assumed that this meant she'd be canned in short order.

When your own crew rejoices when you screw up- because they want to see you in a court-martial- you must be an epic hellhound.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 18, 2010)

Demetrious said:


> When your own crew rejoices when you screw up- because they want to see you in a court-martial- you must be an epic hellhound.



That is the hallmark of an officer who should not be put in the command of a ship.

It reminds me of a story a neighbor told me when he was an LST sailor in WW2. The captain was such an ******* to his officers and crew that some marines they were transporting from Okinawa offered to shoot him. And he said they were serious.


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the background info Demetroius. Whole story makes sense now. Woman drivers! (Sorry, could not resist! No offense to our female members intended!)


----------



## Glider (Mar 18, 2010)

Demetrious said:


> No. She actually trashed the props.
> 
> What happened was, they were still steaming out of harbor, and she turned to her bridge crew and told them to "get us the f*** out of here" and promptly ordered 30 knots of speed- while still in the harbor. Well, you know what happens of you floor the gas on a dragster- the same thing happened with the ship; the stern of the ship dipped as the power hit the screws, and since they were still in the harbor, the screws actually hit the bottom and at least one of them was shattered.
> 
> ...



Thanks for putting me right. She was even more stupid than I first thought. You have to wonder who gave her a Cruiser if she made such a hash of a previous command.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 18, 2010)

syscom3 said:


> Rabidalien; Have you seen this movie?
> 
> *"Mister Roberts"*
> 
> Mister Roberts (1955 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



 Yep, seen it looooooooong time ago! Wasn't quite sure until after reading the synopsis...I do remember that dang palmtree goin in the drink!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 18, 2010)

Demetrious said:


> No. She actually trashed the props.
> 
> What happened was, they were still steaming out of harbor, and she turned to her bridge crew and told them to "get us the f*** out of here" and promptly ordered 30 knots of speed- while still in the harbor. Well, you know what happens of you floor the gas on a dragster- the same thing happened with the ship; the stern of the ship dipped as the power hit the screws, and since they were still in the harbor, the screws actually hit the bottom and at least one of them was shattered.
> 
> ...



I'm not trying to support her, but do you have evidence this occurred? That's pretty damning.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 18, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> I've been racking my braincell all day trying to remember the name of that movie....I'm pretty sure I've seen it (same one where he sends the ship in a circle while reaming out a sailor with an untucked shirt, and cuts the tow-cable for the divebomb target?), but can't for the life of me remember the name! ITS DRIVING ME FRIKKIN NUTS!!!
> 
> 
> ETA: Sweet release! Checked Bogy on IMDB, its "The Caine Mutiny"!!! I'll be able to sleep tonight!



Thats why the "strawberries" reference earlier.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 19, 2010)

syscom3 said:


> It reminds me of a story a neighbor told me when he was an LST sailor in WW2. The captain was such an ******* to his officers and crew that some marines they were transporting from Okinawa offered to shoot him. And he said they were serious.



If anyone would whack somebody and throw them over the side, it'd be a bunch of Marines fresh off Okinawa. After all the dead they've seen, what's one more. Especially if they are an *******.


----------



## renrich (Mar 19, 2010)

It is no mystery why she got command. You can bet that politics dictates that a certain number of women are going to get commands and you can also bet that the decision about who gets the command is not only based on qualification.

I understand now that women are now going to serve on submarines.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 19, 2010)

renrich said:


> It is no mystery why she got command. You can bet that politics dictates that a certain number of women are going to get commands and you can also bet that the decision about who gets the command is not only based on qualification.



*Bingo!*

TO


----------



## Demetrious (Mar 24, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> I'm not trying to support her, but do you have evidence this occurred? That's pretty damning.



Kind of. I can't seem to find the original page where a sailor who served under her spelled out what happened in that harbor, but you can kind of piece it together from official sources like this (the Times article that's all over



> "Someone came up to me and said, 'We've run aground - she's finished,' " he recalls. "I was flabbergasted. They were jumping for joy and singing on the fantail." *As it turned out, one of the ship's propellers had broken.* But seven years later, Kaprow still cannot fathom which was worse: that U.S. sailors were openly heckling a captain or that the captain seemed to deserve it. (See the top 10 scandals of 2009.)



So the prop did break. I doubt you can do that simply by ordering 25 knots in rough water. Now former crew the internet over claim it's because she ordered high speed and drag-raced the props into the muck, leading to that damage, but the official navy report (The Admiralty Maritime Law Blog: Navy Inspector General's Report on Holly Graf: Part 1) only says they were "transitioning shoal water," whatever that means.

Unless I can find that one page again, sure, the exact way the prop was broken is hearsay, but I was under the impression that props do not simply bust off on their own.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 24, 2010)

Demetrious said:


> "transitioning shoal water," .



Means they were crossing or in shallow water. Navy terminology for the keel being close to the much/sand/rocks on the bottom of the sea.


----------

